# Your favourite guitar solo?



## lux (Apr 6, 2008)

=o 

i have Room 335 by Larry Carlton and Rosanna by Steve Lukather.

Luca


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 6, 2008)

fun- Ok -I'll bite (or pick)

For Rock or pop oriented I would pick Extremes's guitarist, Nuno Bettincourts's solo on "Rest In Peace".

Great melodic arc on that one.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 6, 2008)

For me it would be John Petrucci from Dream Theater on the 20th Universary World Tour in Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 6, 2008)

Steely Dan's "Reelin' In the Years." Solo by Elliot Randall (sp?)


----------



## Niah (Apr 6, 2008)

"Combination of the Two" by Janis Joplin and the Big Brother Holding Company


----------



## wonshu (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, I wasn't gonna say anything, but Ben Monder on Wyrgly on the Maria Schneider Album "Evanescence".


----------



## tobyond (Apr 6, 2008)

Another Steely Dan: Kid Charlemagne, solo by Larry Carlton.


----------



## rJames (Apr 6, 2008)

It may have been the time in my life that I was noticing this stuff...but I think the name was Bill White with Return to Forever. I don't remember the cues...I think it was Chick Corea's first electric band but I know it was the first I ever heard of him.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 6, 2008)

Eruption--Eddie Van Halen


----------



## midphase (Apr 6, 2008)

Anything by Tom Morello


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 6, 2008)

I just gonna pick what comes to mind here:

Jimi Hendrix Redhouse


----------



## Thonex (Apr 6, 2008)

Melodically I'll choose the solo on the song _Time_ on Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon (David Gilmore). Also... yet over played... there is Freebird :lol: 

Technically, there are so many to choose from... Eruption is a good choice, Nuno's solos are great. Back when I was into guitar heroes, I loved Steve Morse's solo on _I'm Freaking Out_ (the Unsung Heroes album if I recall correctly).

T


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 7, 2008)

rJames @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> It may have been the time in my life that I was noticing this stuff...but I think the name was Bill White with Return to Forever. I don't remember the cues...I think it was Chick Corea's first electric band but I know it was the first I ever heard of him.



I think you mean Bill Connors-Hymn of the Seventh Galaxy. He was the second git player with the electric incarnation of RTF.(afterAirto and Flora Purim) The first being, believe it or not, Earl Klugh.

lenny WHITE on drums. : )


----------



## Alex W (Apr 7, 2008)

Thonex @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Melodically I'll choose the solo on the song _Time_ on Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon (David Gilmore).
> T



+1 


Either that or Another brick in the wall Pt2 

Gilmore is just godly, nothing else to it.


----------



## kape (Apr 7, 2008)

Peter Green with The Brunning Sunflower Blues Band:"If you let me love you" (from the album Trackside blues).


----------



## navidson (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm afraid you're all wrong, the correct answer is Frank Zappa - Willie The Pimp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 7, 2008)

Jimmy Page in Since I've Been Loving You. Can still bring a tear or two to my eyes.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 7, 2008)

Objectively? Subjectively? Morning? Evening? Genre? Sober? Drunk? Live? Studio?
I could go on discussing an impossible number of choices.

Answer?


----------



## lux (Apr 7, 2008)

of course drunk.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Apr 7, 2008)

I typed four paragraphs and realized that I cannot give an honest answer to this question. So now that I've admitted that the following is a lie:

"Atom Heart Mother" David Gilmour.

Dave is living proof that less is more. I love Petrucci, Vai, Satch. I love Skynyrd's guys, Page, Hendrix, and Ray Davies is an unsung hero. I love Benson, Coryell, Django, Alvin Lee, Nugent...

Yes - Nugent!! I finally figured it out! The following is _not_ a lie:

The Answer is: "Stranglehold".

Belbin


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Apr 7, 2008)

Everything I say is a lie.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 7, 2008)

Ted Nugent is an ass. He is an OK guitarist, but still an ass.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry, Ned: The question was favorite solo - not biggest ass. Start a new thread for that one. Hint: The answer is actually Noel Gallagher. :lol: 


Bruce: Everything I say is the truth. Ha.

-Belbin


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 7, 2008)

lux @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> of course drunk.



That narrows it down a lot

Joe Walsh drinking anything


----------



## lux (Apr 7, 2008)

oh lemme add Gary Moore, Still got the blues...


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 7, 2008)

John Petrucci - "Fatal Tragedy" and "Home" (both from Dream Theater Scenes from a Memory)


----------



## dogforester (Apr 7, 2008)

MMMM so many, But a few of my faves are....

Slash with sweet child

Zappa on live version of outside now 

and of course Van Halen on beat it. =o


----------



## sevaels (Apr 7, 2008)

"Melodically I'll choose the solo on the song Time on Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon (David Gilmore)."

Exaaaaactly...best ever. ~o) =o


----------



## Mark Belbin (Apr 7, 2008)

YES. SLASH.

Pure feel: "14 years"
Lyricism: "Knockin' on Heaven's Door"
Balls: Everything else he ever played. Eg, "Locomotive", "Breakdown".

F#$k the Nuge. Slash has it - I just can't decide which one.

Also: Clapton: "Tales of Brave Ulysses", All the Bluesbreakers stuff.

This thread is so potentially bottomless...

Belbin


----------



## tobyond (Apr 7, 2008)

The deepest, most emotional solo for me would be Hendrix on Machine Gun from the Band of Gypsys. When he holds that note at around 4 minutes it sends chills down the spine, truly extraordinary!


----------



## Mahal (Apr 7, 2008)

here's another vote for Tom Morello


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 7, 2008)

'Something' is a truly sublime melodic guitar solo that's perfect and then some. Not to mention the guitar/room sound which is equally great.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 7, 2008)

just saying the first one that came to mind, which was Hot For Teacher.


----------



## rJames (Apr 7, 2008)

artsoundz @ Sun Apr 06 said:


> rJames @ Sun Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > It may have been the time in my life that I was noticing this stuff...but I think the name was Bill White with Return to Forever. I don't remember the cues...I think it was Chick Corea's first electric band but I know it was the first I ever heard of him.
> ...



Yes, thanks...Bill Connors.


----------



## Martyprod (Apr 11, 2008)

i'll vote for Michael Landau "judy" from his first solo album.

you can download my transcription of the solo here on my website :

http://60gp.ovh.net/~didiermaj/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=11


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 19, 2008)

Clearly, the correct answer is Jeff Beck on "Ambitious."

Except that there are many other best guitar solos of all time.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess the answer is whatever pops in your head when you read the question. So for me it's "Comfortably Numb," followed by "Eruption," followed by "I Have to Pee." 

That last one isn't an obscure Zappa cut, I've just had too much coffee today.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 19, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Apr 20, 2008)

I was gonna say Pete Townshend on "Eminence Front" (studio or live, both are fantastic). Or Johnny Winter in his (studio) version of "Rock'n'roll HoòM:   wƒM:   w„M:   w…M:   w†M:   w‡M:   wˆM:   w‰M:   wŠM:   w‹M:   wŒM:   wM:   wŽM:   wM:   wM:   w‘M:   w’M:   w“M:   w”M:   wƒM:   wƒM:   wƒaM:   wƒbM:   wƒcM:   wƒdM:   wƒeM:   wƒfM:   wƒgM:   wƒhM:   wƒiM:   wƒjM:   wƒkM:   wƒlM:   wƒmM:   wƒnM:   wƒoM:   wƒpM:   wƒqM:   wƒrM:   wƒsM:   wƒtM:   wƒuM:   wƒvM:   wƒwM:   wƒxM:   wƒyM:   wƒzM:   wƒ{M:   wƒ|M:   wƒ}M:   wƒ~M:   wƒM:   wƒ€M:   wƒM:   wƒ‚M:   wƒƒM:   wƒ„M:   wƒ…M:   wƒ†M:   wƒ‡M:   wƒˆM:   wƒ‰M:   wƒŠM:   wƒ‹M:   wƒŒM:   wƒM:   wƒŽM:   wƒM:   wƒM:   wƒ‘M:   wƒ’M;   w•M;   w–M;   w—M;   w˜M<   w™M<   wšM<   w›M<   wœM=   wM=   wžM=   wŸM=   w M=   w¡M=   w¢M=   w£M=   w¤M=   w¥M=   w¦M=   w§M=   w¨M=   w©M=   wªM=   w«M=   w¬M=   w­M=   w®M=   w¯M=   w°


----------

